# Putting a heatmat into a viv.



## tronsmith (Aug 16, 2009)

I am wondering how to put a heatmat and the temperature sensor for my stat into a viv.

The viv I am buying has never had a mat in it so Should I drill a hole for the mat, take the plug off, thread through and reattach the plug? And what about the temperature sensor? I don't see how I can get that in without makin a massive hole.

These may be willy questyions but I don't want to maul my first viv.

Thanks!


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*not inside*

i wouldnt advise doing that. the best thing to do is put the heat mat under the viv and the heat will come through fine


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

truncheon1973 said:


> i wouldnt advise doing that. the best thing to do is put the heat mat under the viv and the heat will come through fine


Hi

If the viv is wood, the mat has to go inside as wood is a good insulator if the mat goes on the outside the viv, not much heat will get through into the viv. Plus you will be thermally blocking the heat mat which poses a high risk of overheating it.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

my heat mat is inside my wooden viv and I cut the cable to get it through the air vent (which is about 5cms in diameter) then I just put the plug back on.

my thermostat sensor poked through the same hole and it sits just above where the heat mat is - I've then put duck tape on the inside and the outside to "secure" both wires

seems to be working okay but I now need to take it all apart because I forgot to put the thermometer in :lol2:


----------



## scotty110788 (May 11, 2009)

ryanred5 said:


> Hi
> 
> If the viv is wood, the mat has to go inside as wood is a good insulator if the mat goes on the outside the viv, not much heat will get through into the viv. Plus you will be thermally blocking the heat mat which poses a high risk of overheating it.


A viv wont block the heat mat, many consider it safer to put it underr the viv!


----------



## tronsmith (Aug 16, 2009)

To be honest I can't see the heat getting through wood and tiling if I put it under the viv. When I pick up the viv I will see what vents it has.


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*wrong*

well ive been keeping reps for 18 years now and i have always put them under the viv and its been fine for me

in no way does the wood block the heat:bash:


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

wood is an insulator so its going to keep the wood warm outside the viv as for the stat probe i drilled a hole just big enough for it and the uvb lamp cable at the bottem of the viv my BD doesn't bother with it and crickets can't escape through it, it makes it look tidy and you don't wires everywere.


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Can I ask hun what you be using the heatmat for, as in what rep? For those of mine that do need a heatmat I always use under the viv my snakes are sat on a wooden shelf in there vivs with the heat mat under and the shelf itself underneath is always nice and warm so no worries about the heat not getting the the wood,also with it being in the viv if it does blow which can happen it wont hurt your rep.


----------



## tronsmith (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. The viv is for my corn (who is currently in a 64 l rub.
Edit to say that the viv Will be on a 4 foot cupboard with northing above it.


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

For a corn hun def needs to go under it. Just incase out happens to it inside the viv dont forget you will have a water source in there to and if that gets on the heatmat were it joins to the lead, sizzle sizzle av seen it before. I have 3 corns hun all in seperate vivs heatmat under the wooden viv and you can feel the heat under the shelf they sitting on thats how I check that mine are on I run my hand under the shelf and feel the warmth. Corns shouldnt lay on the heatmat itself hun.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tronsmith (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you! That's axactly the information I was looking for. I will take your advice and put it under.

Thanks again!


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Glad a could help, enjoy your corn hun. x:2thumb:


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi

I've just bought a Habistat heatmat and the info I put in my post was what it said in the heatmat instructions.


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a glass Komodo viv, will it be ok to have the mat directly underneath? (it's for a terristrial spider) I've heard something about using polysterene to stop the glass cracking??


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Only thing I would say about placing a heat mat under a wooden viv...It can cause thermal blocking due to the lack of airflow over the mat...and the weight of the viv.

This is potentially quite dangerous.

Which is why I will ONLY use heat mats under tubs or inside polyboxes for incubators.

If you're using a viv...best option is an overhead heat source...ideally a ceramic heater.


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

I understand that its generally best to put heatmats inside vivs and outside rubs/tubs.


----------



## Dave8706 (Sep 23, 2009)

tronsmith said:


> I am wondering how to put a heatmat and the temperature sensor for my stat into a viv.
> 
> The viv I am buying has never had a mat in it so Should I drill a hole for the mat, take the plug off, thread through and reattach the plug? And what about the temperature sensor? I don't see how I can get that in without makin a massive hole.
> 
> ...


for getting it inside the viv, take the top off the viv, place the cable in the slot at the corner, put the top back on, done
(if its a flatpack melamine type viv)


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

to give advice to put a heat mat under a wooden viv is dangerous.
lack of air flow can make it over heat and start a fire.
heat mats go inside wood vivs and are only safe to put under glass tanks and rubs.
Tbh you are better off using a heat bulb in a wooden viv in my opinion its safer and easy to keep the viv clean


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

There is so much conflicting info here :bash:. My Corns are currently in a plastic Exo-Terra tank with heat mat underneath, when they are big enough to go into their wooden viv i was going to put the heat mat inside with the stat censor laying on top of the substrate & if needs be tape the mat down using duck tape so they can't get underneath it. The water bowl will be well away from the heat mat so no chance of it spilling & causing a short circuit. So is the safe to do? Obviously i want the best for them :2thumb:.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

corny girl said:


> There is so much conflicting info here :bash:. My Corns are currently in a plastic Exo-Terra tank with heat mat underneath, when they are big enough to go into their wooden viv i was going to put the heat mat inside with the stat censor laying on top of the substrate & if needs be tape the mat down using duck tape so they can't get underneath it. The water bowl will be well away from the heat mat so no chance of it spilling & causing a short circuit. So is the safe to do? Obviously i want the best for them :2thumb:.


That will be much more safe, but the only problem is when you clean out the viv your heat mat will be taped down so you wont be able to clean under it and germs will build up,Also tape in the viv is a bad thing as heat will make it come unstuck and the snake could get tape stuck to it and damage itself. It would be better to put the heat mat in the viv and put a heavy tile ontop of it


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

rum&coke said:


> That will be much more safe, but the only problem is when you clean out the viv your heat mat will be taped down so you wont be able to clean under it and germs will build up,Also tape in the viv is a bad thing as heat will make it come unstuck and the snake could get tape stuck to it and damage itself. It would be better to put the heat mat in the viv and put a heavy tile ontop of it



I did wonder if i could put a tile on top of the mat (a friend has Leopard Geckos & does this), also the tile will hold the heat so should keep a good temperature in the warm end. I think this is what i will do then, like you said taping the mat down will only cause a build up of muck & germs underneath it (& because i'd be using duck tape if i removed it i risk damaging the melamine surface of the viv). Thank you for a sensible reply :2thumb:.


----------

